# Time for New Rake after 15 years



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok the old M&W rake has more welds than I can count, and teeth are coming out of it faster than I can put new ones in, and now one has broke off and stuck in my rear tire of tractor, so maybe its about time, you think?

Been looking at the Kuhn Speed rakes over the past year or so, like the high clearance and look built well. probably get another 8 wheel, but might bump up to the 10 wheel. we could use something larger but I have too many small feilds to work in and out of and trees and such, so I guess I stay small.

Just got back form Deere store picking up parts for baler and they had a DURABILT TCI-108 and 110, 8 and 10 wheel rakes, looked fair, know nothing about them, a guy bought one and pulled out with it while I was there, but it had independent suspention on each rake wheel, I dont know if that is a good or bad thing. I have alot of uneven ground and is usualy hard to rake and likewise hard on the rake. Don't know how well this system would hold up.

Working on getting Quotes on the DURABILT right now, and I already know what the Kuhn runs.

Ok, so let the Opinons and thoughts fly, need all I can get. Kuhn or DURABILT, or something else?

OH, and PRAY FOR RAIN, we in the south and I'm sure other areas need it!!!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been eyeballing the Kuhn speedrake, I've read some pretty good reviews of them even from wheel rake haters. My concern is there are very few wheel rakes here, everything is rotary. Our yields are 1.5 to 2.5 ton per acre without fertilizer, maybe out to 4 ton per acre if well fertilized?

My JD336 small square baler likes about 10 ft of rake or so at 2.5 ton per acre, but could take more at low speed if I slowed the pickup down, or I could go back to a MF224 or 228 that likes more hay.

Price wise a brand new Kuhn SR is about the same as a well used 4305 Kuhn rotary.


----------



## simangus (May 13, 2012)

i have frontier 10 wheel rake and we also have a couple small fields that are pretty rough and it has done a good job and has stood up really well.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am very pleased with our 10 wheel Kuhn. It is the first V rake I have ever owned.
Speaking of old rakes still being used, until we bought the Kuhn we used an old JD bar rake my grandfather bought new in the early 70's.
My son does most of the raking and thinks he has died and gone to heaven.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

OK, price on the Durabilt is $6300 for 10 wheel and $5600 for 8 wheel, which I think is a bit high. Price I got right now on Kuhn 8 wheel is $4300 and out of stock. Another dealer has one in stock for $5100. The dealer that is out of the 8 wheel has 2, 10 wheels for $4900 and he came off $100 to $4800 since he could not get me a 8 wheel untill end of july. I think that sounds like the best bet on that Kuhn 10 wheel. What yall say?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Sounds like he gave you a good price.
See if you can get him to throw in a center kicker wheel.








Never hurts to ask.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone have any trouble with the width of a 10 wheel and smaller feilds, trees, poles, etc, where you wished you had stayed with an 8 wheel?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

springhollowhayfarm said:


> Anyone have any trouble with the width of a 10 wheel and smaller feilds, trees, poles, etc, where you wished you had stayed with an 8 wheel?


Never, wishing I had a 14 or 16 wheel rake today instead of 12, but I also have the New Holland high capacity wheel rake and the working width is fully adjustable from completely closed for transport to 25' wide.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I was a little concerned about a 10 wheel. Everyone around here runs 8 wheel rakes, no matter the brand.
I cut one place, not mine, that is broken up into small fields. I do not have any problem with the extra width. 
With the 10 wheel I normally have the width moved to the most narrow setting, then adjust the angle turnbuckle to make the windrow 4 feet wide. This works very well for me in thick hay and I do not like to mess with that setting. 
In thin hay I just bale faster.
I have no doubt you will be pleased with either an 8 or 10 wheel.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, came home with a SR110 Kuhn Speed Rake yeasterday. Maybe It will hold up as long as the old one we got. We'll put it in the feild tomorrow and see how it does.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratulations!
I believe you will like the rake and it should do a good job for you.


----------



## Cliff SEIA (Dec 18, 2008)

There are a pile of the Speed Rakes around here and a few of the Frontier's and from what I've seen you made a good choice. Not sure what Kuhn did differently than the other companies but I think they set a new standard for carted V rake with that series.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

First videos of the New rake. You can see the Problem I have with it and having to use Hydro Float position. I dont like that and think they could have made a minor design change to where you would not have to use Float mode. I see modifacations coming......


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Love my Kuhn and would not give it up easily. No problems using the float position...works great and at a great working speed. Better built than competition and at a lower price. JMHO


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I never stop to lift my NH, but I also rake the ends last.


----------

